# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Ζητώ πληροφορίες για τα περιστέρια

## Petoumeno

Σκοπευω να αρχισω την εκπαιδευση περιστεριων ,και ζητω ιδεες-συμβουλες για τα περιστερια

----------


## panos70

Για ποια ρατσα ενδιαφερεσαι να παρεις ( και γραψε μας το ονομα σου ) γιατι η καθε ρατσα εχει και διαφορετικες ιδιαιτεροτητες

----------


## Giwrgos13

Γιατι περιστερια καλε??

----------


## Petoumeno

ταχυδρομους

----------


## Petoumeno

Και ευχαριστω για την πραγματικα γρηγορη απαντηση...

----------

